# Unstoppable



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

I have started a topic about a month ago because I was concerned about Miley with our visitors around.
Well 5 weeks went by and we have had ups and downs.
She is well behaving with the 3 years old..but she got crazy recently, jumping, barking, nipping.
I left her with my son while I went into a shop for few minutes and when I got back Miley got so excited she jumped on me and i fell over (she is a 9 months old big baby) Her energy just endless.
Sometimes I just get frustrated why she behaving so badly - at the and of the day I just love her to bits.
I can't let her off leash as she runs away and doesn't come back.
She pulling like crazy and she get loads of exercise. My neighbour just smiling when sees us and says "I see you dog walking you" ha-ha not funny.
Anyway I know she needs behaviour class ASAP. First thing when our guests leave.
Thanks for listening me, 
Teri


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sometimes we just need to vent. 
Sounds like you know what you need to do.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I hope you feel better for sharing your concern, we all need to do that every now and again.

Sounds like you have a teenager in your midst. Yep - training is the answer!!!

Good Luck ;D ;D ;D


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes it sounds like you know training is the key. I adopted Finch, a V-mix, as a rescue out of a litter of 6 puppies and they are now one year old. In the last month, two of her littermates were returned to the rescue because they had too much energy and required too much work. These owners had not done any training with their dogs and now they can't handle them. On the other hand, I have had Finch in classes since she was 12 weeks old - Puppy Preschool, Basic Manners, Good Anywhere Dog and we're about to start CGC/TD. Finch certainly has her fair share of crazyness and energy, but I know what she needs and how to manage her. She is really a fantastic, well-behaved dog when she has been exercised and trained. This is a classic example of nature vs nurture. Working on training a little bit every day goes a long way. You get out what you put into them - and more! 


Good luck - stick to it and you will be proud of Miley and yourself!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

It's PUPS N DOWNS ! pull up the post on using the HIGGINS lead - it works


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for your responses, 
The thing is we have been super busy in the last couple of months - well life in the fast lane not too simple with a Vizsla - 

Anyway she has to go to school finally because we have postponed already for couple of times because of our commitments.

I just can't resist to post a picture of Miley and my son sleeping together on the sofa  such a perfect symbiosis


----------

